# We're fostering!



## Manchee (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm so glad I found this forum! I'm Sandy, foster mom to Manchee, a six-year-old Golden mix. We've had him two months now, and I'm just blown away by how sweet and intelligent he is. He's had some small medical issues, but we're getting them worked through slowly. Next week, he goes in to get a tooth extracted.  Ouch! I hope it's quick and relatively painless for him. Anyone have any experience with this?

Anyway, I'm glad to be here!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for fostering as well as joining us here. Do you have pictures of your foster boy?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and thank you for fostering. Please make yourself at home here on GRF and be sure to post lots of pictures of your boy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard and thank you for fostering. We'd love to see some pictures of your boy!

My last golden had a couple of teeth extracted in her senior years and it was a piece of cake. She was back on kibble in a week or so which amazed me. My vet said you'll be surprised how quickly they recover and in this case he was absolutely right.

Pete


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Kyra, my failed foster, had to have 22 teeth extracted when she first came into rescue. She came to me right afterwards and did great...so great that I adopted her. I think she felt so much better that she didn't even notice the loss. She was on antibiotics for two weeks and I fed her a mixture of wet food and warm water soaked kibble for a couple of weeks. Now, three years later she's right there with the other dogs when it comes to treats, chewies and eating.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostering*

God Bless you for fostering Manchee and please tell us more about him as you know it.
We had a Samoyed that had two teeth extracted and Snobear bounced right back!!


----------



## Manchee (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome, everyone! I'm so heartened to hear that your puppies all bounced back after surgery. I'm hoping the poor guy does the same. He's such a sweetheart, I just hate that he has to go through this.  We initially took him to the vet for loose stools, which have been fixed by a dose of antibiotics. The vet then saw his tooth because it was pressing against his sinuses and had formed a little bump under his eye. I feel bad because I didn't even notice it! I just thought that's what his face looked like. 

Without much ado, here are some pictures of him!  Isn't he cute? I love that his tail is a blur in the picture where he's staring at the camera--he's always so happy. (Actually, for the first three weeks he hardly ever wagged his tail and was extremely depressed. I'm glad to say that he now follows me everywhere and has no compunctions about nibbling my fingers as I walk!)


----------



## Manchee (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow, I'm so sorry about the giant pictures! I tried to resize them in Photobucket, but the smaller size isn't showing up in my post for some reason. :/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Manchee's beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pictures*

Manchee looks like a real sweetheart!
Those are NOT giant pictures.
Be sure to keep us posted on him-we love hearing updates!
I'm sure he will be fine after the extraction. Might have to eat softer food for a day or two.

P.S. MY FIRST Golden was my girl Smooch, whom we adopted from Golden Ret. Rescue at 16 months. When sweet Smooch went to the Rainbow Bridge, I found Tucker (on this forum-a family had to find a new home for him). We called and took our Tonka, Samoyed, to meet him and the rest is history. Golden Retrievers are wonderful, loving, dogs. I am SO GLAD you found us and this forum!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for fostering him! He looks like a lovely boy. I don't have any experience dealing with tooth extractions, but I can say that the adaptability of rescue dogs is mind-blowing. He'll probably be fine and back to normal sooner than one would think.

Thanks again for fostering a soul in need.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

You are a great person for fostering. Manchee is beautiful; I love both the pensive pic and the tail-blur one.

Flem still has all her teeth but Spip the Lab had one extracted (a bottom pre-molar so one with multiple roots) when she was six. Except for a little wooziness from the anesthesia when we took her home and a no-poop first day because of the fast, she did quite fine. She enjoyed (and Flem also since I always feed them the same thing) her special mushy meals for as long as they lasted (about 10 days I think).

Good luck to Manchee at the "dentist".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Manchee*

When will Manchee have his tooth pulled?


----------



## Manchee (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I wanted to hop in and update you all on Manchee's health.  He is doing really well! He had his tooth pulled one week and one day ago today. They said while they had him under anesthesia they found a lot of cracks in his teeth that needed filling, as well as several teeth that had the pointy parts rubbed or broken off so they were flat. In the short time we had him, I did notice that too, but didn't really think anything of it (the flatness of some of his teeth, that is...I didn't notice any cracks). The vet said he was likely left in his crate a lot, and probably got those as a result of trying to chew through.  This makes me sooo sad for him. He's a really well-behaved dog, and doesn't deserve that. But anyway, at least he's safe and happy now. 

He's becoming more and more playful as he starts to feel better. He's on the last bit of his antibiotics now, after which he'll be 100% okay! We're going to buy him some toys and things tomorrow because today, my five-year-old son found him with one of my velvet jewelry boxes in his mouth! I didn't know 7-year-old dogs could be so naughty.  Just kidding, we absolutely love it! We've been taking him everywhere we possibly can, to try and help his spirits. He's been to the lake, to the beach, to my in-laws' house, to the park, and on his daily walks. He's such a joy.

Phew, this has gotten to be a long post! Thanks so much for reading! :wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Manchee*



Manchee said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to hop in and update you all on Manchee's health.  He is doing really well! He had his tooth pulled one week and one day ago today. They said while they had him under anesthesia they found a lot of cracks in his teeth that needed filling, as well as several teeth that had the pointy parts rubbed or broken off so they were flat. In the short time we had him, I did notice that too, but didn't really think anything of it (the flatness of some of his teeth, that is...I didn't notice any cracks). The vet said he was likely left in his crate a lot, and probably got those as a result of trying to chew through.  This makes me sooo sad for him. He's a really well-behaved dog, and doesn't deserve that. But anyway, at least he's safe and happy now.
> 
> ...


It just warms my heart hearing what a loving family Manchee has now!! I'VE STARTED buying Kong Toys for my dogs-they last longer and no more stuffed toys for my boys=they pull the stuffing and squeaker out!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So glad to hear he's doing well! He's going to love having toys of his own tomorrow! ♥


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm so pleased to hear he's doing so well. And I'm sure he'll be delighted to have a toy to play with, probably his first one. Be sure and have the camera ready...I think we'd all love to see some pictures.

Pete


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad he's doing well. He sure has a sweet face!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

He is gorgeous...thank you for fostering!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Manchee*

How is Manchee doing?


----------

